# what do you feed your colony?



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I feed my colony Purina Cat Chow & Friskies canned food. I chose Purina because at least the first ingredient was by-products(meat) instead of corn. 

I am just wondering what everyone else feeds their colonies.

Take Care  

Abhay


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I feed them Walmart Special Kitty mixed with Kitten Chow.. not a proper diet but I won't be giving them better quality food until I get them s/n_which at the moment to me is more urgent. They get meat scraps sometimes and Science Diet (courtesy of Madam the SD Salmon and Fish flavor addict)
And canned Special Kitty.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Rosalie - I do the same!
Well, only the Special Kitty from Walmart at least. 
They had a very nice deal going on for a while where they had over 20 lbs (25 to 30 - can't remember exactly) for $8! That helped me a lot. 

Now they only have the 20lbs bag. We go through 2 of those and some with no problem in less than a week. Not to mention that sometimes I feed from the Purina One I feed to my own kitties or Chicken Soup added to that. 

I mix that with canned Alpo - and they eat it every night. Unfortunately I cannot afford to feed them twice a day. There are apparently more than 50 cats. I look out particularly after pregnant or nursing females and kittens. I feed them a little extra and take the food to their *nest*. I try to make it even to the males too - I don't like to leave anyone behind.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

What a great deal on Special Kitty  good for you Ioanna..didn't run accross that one lately..I think I better check other stores when I'm out of town b/c here I'm limited to Wally..I put Strongim(sp)on their canned food today and they cleaned it up..(phew, I was afraid they wouldn't like it :lol:, they could tell the difference though (smack, smack, mmm, yuck? do I taste something funny here..nah better eat it up before somebody else does..attaaack)
Thanks for sharing Ioanna


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

I feed my ferals Purina Cat Chow, Friskies, Meow Mix or any other food comparable to those. I never feed dry Special kitty or other generic food. Special kitty is so full of chemicals that I truly think it is poisonous if fed every day. I know it contains a chemical preservative that actually is actually poisonous and the body has no way of utilitizing it so it builds up in the kidneys and other organs. I can't think of the chemical off the top of my head, but when I'm back in Wal Mart I'll take a look and post it for you.

I know we all struggle to feed our strays. When you're feeding 50, 100 or more, it's quite expensive. I go through 23 lbs. a day just for my ferals. I mix friskies or whiskas canned in with the dry. Sometimes when I can't afford the good stuff I mix in some canned special kitty. The can doesn't have all the chemicals like the dry. They use those chemicals as cheap preservatives. I only mix enough wet to flavor the dry. I mix 2 (13 oz. cans with about 6 cups of water) and then mix into the dry. It gives them extra moisture and the flavor of the can food.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Ouch - I didn't know that. It is going to be very difficult for our budget to make an adjustment. I have come to realize already that 2 bags won't even last for 6 days!! I wish the stores would give the feral caretakers some support, discount..
The good news is I have just got an e-mail last night asking for me to confirm our bringing to the clinic of up to 5 kitties ..I am so excited!!! Here it is 

To: Feral Cat Caretakers
From: Operation Catnip Schedule Coordinators
Re: October 3rd Spay/Neuter Clinic 



PLEASE RESPOND ASAP

We are now scheduling the Sunday, October 3rd Spay/Neuter clinic and you are on the waiting list to bring cats. 

I will hold slots for UP TO 5 (FIVE) cats for you, but you must respond to this email by Friday, October 1st in order to confirm if you want these slots. If I do not hear back from you by that date, then you will not be expected at the clinic and you may be turned away if you bring cats. To confirm your slots, reply to this email and include your name, phone number and the number of cats that you will be bringing. 

Please reply to this email to let me know your status -- even if you are not confirming for our October clinic, tell me if you still need to come to a clinic but can't make it in October (next clinic is November 7th) or if you no longer need our services. 

Thank you,
Jude Redman
Operation Catnip, Inc.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

The Special Kitty dry has Ethoxyquin(sp?), but the canned is only a little worse than Friskies(so that is okay).

Take Care and good luck Ioana!
Abhay


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

<<_I wish the stores would give the feral caretakers some support, discount>>[

So do I. Food is one of the largest expenses we have_we can always 'fill them up' but we should be able to purchase better fd_ I don't know if it has been done before but couldn't the stores/or food companies give discounts to organizations or rescue groups if we (feral caretakers) ask for it? And maybe ind. caretakers could get some identification to show the store they actually feed ferals and so get discounts?
If nothing else we could write/e-mail a petition to animal and grocery stores, wherever we get food for the cats..after all it'd be advertising their products..
Maybe I'm dreaming but wouldn't it be an improvement for the kitties and all concerned?
What do you think of a petition? We wouldn't loose anything, wouldn't we?_


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Have you tried the Feed stores? You can buy in bulk and get a much better price.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I thought the Feed Stores only had grain, alfalfa, etc food more for livestock than cats, (and people, like cut otmeal, etc) at least here in Nebraska. Don't know in other states or countries. Would like to hear from others experience with them, maybe it is a solution or partial solution,
thank-you Jeannie


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*Another ingredient*

Spittles, there is another ingredient that I was referring to. I noticed it on a new variety of the speical kitty. Could have been the hairball formula or another one they've recently come out with. I noticed it because it sounded toxic. I immediately came home and looked it up. Darn I wish I could remember what is was. When I do I'll post it.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Royal Canin #34 dry and Fancy Feast Roasted Turkey wet


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Now that I think about it, it was Whiskas dry that had Ethoxyquin  Special Kitty may...I would not be surprised at all.

Abhay


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*Non profits get it wholesale*

I am forming my own non profit animal welfare organization. I can't continue to take care of all these animals with some type of help, either through donations or discounts in animal supplies.

The first thing I am looking into is getting the food wholesale. What a savings that will be. I'll be saving at least $50 or more a week on the food bill alone.

If you know of someone who has a non profit and a place where bulk food can be delivered then you can take advantage of the wholesale food prices. Or if you can, establish a group like I did. If anyone wants information about setting up their own non profit organization, send me a personal e-mail and I'll be glad to help if I can.

The name of my organization is Support Alliance for Stray Animals, Inc. and it's motto is "To know one is to love one." The purpose of the organization is to help people who want to help strays, be it the first time rescuer or an experienced feral cat care taker. I also will have the opportunity to educate people about strays and the ways in which they can help them. My message to people will be "never turn your back on a stray." I want to encourage and enlighten people who would otherwise never help a stray either from fear of not knowing how or not realizing the animal's potential. I hope the organization is a huge success and I am able to help lots of people and animals. I know that I've done this on my own for 15 years and have spent thousands of dollars out of my pocket and right now am going into debt to continue my work. Establishing the organization was necessary to me to continue doing what I love, helping animals.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*.*

* I wish the stores would give the feral caretakers some support, discount.. *

They should have like a card. A "Feral Feeder Card" . Even if they had to send someone over to "inspect" that you actually do feed ferals. It would be a huge help to people who actually do feed ferals


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

When I was breeding show collies, I bought all of my dog food in bulk at Best Feeds. You know how big collies are, and I often had 10 pups to feed! I also bought my bird seed there--at about 1/2 the grocery store and petstore prices. When you are feeding a colony, this is the way to go. You might not find the expensive varieties, but you can buy Purina, ets. Give them a call, tell them your needs. I'm sure you will never buy at the grocery store again. They will load it in your trunk for you, also.

Here's a excerpt from Best Feeds website:

WE ARE YOUR COMPLETE GARDEN CENTER!

Best Feeds Garden Centers offers a complete line of products for all your lawn, garden *and pet food needs.* We also carry wild bird feeds, wildlife feeds and accessories — along with a knowledgeable staff to answer your questions.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Thank you so much Jeanie and everybody else for your ideas. I have already looked one up in our area and will give them a call. I will let you know how it goes. Please Keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Will do!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't have any experience with ferals, but I know there are some companies that have programs for breeders who need lots of food. I'm sure if you called, wrote to, or emailed the companies who make the food you feed, they'd be happy to send lots of coupons or something.

I know Nutro has a frequent buyer program. I know Nutro is way too expensive to feed ferals, but other brands may have something similar. Kinda like "buy 10 bags, get one free" and even though its not a GREAT deal its still something.

I think your best bet is to talk to the companies and see if they can offer any help.


----------

